# Road bike 56cm or larger - £850 or less



## Ethan (2 Aug 2012)

Hello folks. 
I've finally slaved away for 4.98 an hour at my god awful summer job to be in the brilliant position where I have a bank account without a negative total for the first time in the past year (damn you student interest free overdraft - DAMN YOU!) and enough money to spend on a new bike 

I've not entirly sure if I should go down the second hand market and get better value for money or buy my first ever road bike (looking at the cheapest canyon and rose - I'm a sucker for bike porn...) and have the advantage of a warranty of a lovely, brand new shiny bike.

So, I have come to the great people of cyclechat with a question - Can you help!?
A second hand road bike, that is at least 56cm but less than 60 (I'm tall but don't like riding big bikes. I've tried a few and I've always felt happiest on a 56/57/58cm)
I'd like it to have at least 105 or Sram equivalent.
I'd like a decent wheel set - but I've got a set of shimano rs30 I can stick on until funds allow better so its not the be all and end all.
It needs to be pretty - Ideally black or red.

And thats it 
I don't have a preference between alu and carbon - As long as its a well made, responsive frame I'll be chuffed.


Cheers


----------



## defy-one (2 Aug 2012)

Giant Defy 1 go for £750-£800 2nd hand

Edit : white


----------



## Ethan (2 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Giant Defy 1 go for £750-£800 2nd hand
> 
> Edit : white



Cheers - I'll keep an eye out for one on the bay.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2012)

Giant stores have the Defy 1 for £800 new in their sale - if you can find the right size in stock


----------



## busdennis (4 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> Giant stores have the Defy 1 for £800 new in their sale - if you can find the right size in stock


have you got a link please
i carnt find a size large, in any store at full price


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2012)

Twickenham store - you'd need to call them. They had a medium in the store, but you'd need to ask them to check stock levels with Giant HQ. They don't have a website, you cannot buy online. IIRC you are in the North - they may deliver? They have a new store in York http://www.giant-stores.co.uk/stores.php However, they are franchises, so dk if they have the same deals as each other

Didn't you get something else in the end?


----------



## nick.b (11 Aug 2012)

personally id go 2nd hand, and look out for a van nick minstral or euros, its Ti so you wont have to worry about unseen damage and there frames come with a lifetime warrenty that is transferable to the new owner.


----------



## billy1561 (15 Aug 2012)

I've got a 1 year old cannondale synapse 105 for sale in great condition if interested. About to list it on Ebay tonight.


----------



## auww08 (11 Sep 2012)

Hi not sure if your still looking or not
If so have a look at my bike which is for sale on Gumtree
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/r...ondition-brooks-saddle-other-extras/110812903
Please don't hesitate to contact me through this forum or gumtree if you have any questions
Best wishes


----------

